# Anybody having luck around fargo



## bisonhunter08 (Nov 13, 2005)

Anybody having any luck getting geese around the fargo area?


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I saw a sick feild with about 400 canadas in just north of fargo off of I 29 dont know if its in the city limits or you can get permisson


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Chris,

Saw a bunch of Canadas too over by the beet plant on the way to Fargo yesterday. I think they're roosting in the ponds from the plant. Kinda wild to see so many of them.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

That field N. of Fargo has been loaded the past three weeks. I am thinking the landowner isnt letting anyone on. If thats not the case, you Fargo boys need to head up there and take a peak.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

That "loaded" field you guys are talking about is within the city limits. It was annexed a year or two ago.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

THats what i thought. To bad for you fargo boys, its to long of a drive for me anyways


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Jim,
What about the fields across the interstate? I have seen the geese using those as well. That didnt fall into city limits too, did it?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

No, I don't think the fields west of i-29 are in the city limits, but they are NDSU property. I think NDSU has - maybe in cooperation with the G&F Dept. - created a refuge in those fields between Cass Co 20 and 19th Ave North west of I-29 (maybe all the way to 45th Street). South of Cass Co 20 and East of I-29 is within the city limits. The settling ponds and some land adjacent to them was also annexed. You have to look at the Fargo web site under annexation maps to see what is and what isn't within the city limits. Hope that helps.
Jim


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I saw a ton o geese on these sweet sloughs up north kinda by harwood...they have nice hills all the way around them so they will be easy to sneak. Watch out though cuz there is a big fence around the outside of all of them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

muskat said:


> Jim,
> What about the fields across the interstate? I have seen the geese using those as well. That didnt fall into city limits too, did it?


We used to hunt it all the time, but it's off limits as off a couple years ago...I'm talking the one East of Reiles Acres and west of I-94.



> I saw a ton o geese on these sweet sloughs up north kinda by harwood...they have nice hills all the way around them so they will be easy to sneak.


I hope you're not referring to the Harwood Slough...it has houses on it.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Chris Wrote*



> I hope you're not referring to the Harwood Slough...it has houses on it.


Or the sewage ponds??  Not many hills in the valley unless they are man made.

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I believe that was a tongue-in-cheek description of the sewage ponds!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> We used to hunt it all the time, but it's off limits as off a couple years ago...I'm talking the one East of Reiles Acres and west of I-94.


Nothing better than shooting some geese that came straight off the golf course, then going to Suzie's Shack for some bacon and eggs. We wacked and stacked them there a couple of times.
Chris and I had the good fortune of going to school with the daughter of the famer of those fields, which is a part of NDSU Weed/Grain Research Dept.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

thanks DJ for the clarification. He bison guy, u should drive somewhere west , those are referred to as "Wild Geese". They are often more fun to hunt although the banding ratio is a tad lower haha!


----------

